# Sandsend Tunnel revisited



## ultrix (Aug 10, 2008)

Yesterday, Phill.d, Awwrisp and I had a day trip to the seaside, we visited Kettleness Tunnel. We arrived at the north portal of Kettleness tunnel late in the afternoon. After walking through the tunnel Phill.d and Awwrisp returned more slowly through the tunnel, taking photgraphs. Phill.d will be posting his photographs soon.
Despite the very dense vegetation in the cutting between Kettleness tunnel and Sendsend tunnel, I decided to visit the north portal of sandsend tunnel. I wanted to see the state of the portal, after the earthquake earlier this year. I had visited the south portal of Sandsend tunnel earlier this year but didn't have didn't have a torch with me.

The south portal of Kettleness portal;






The north portal of Sandsend tunnel;















Since I had plenty of time, I did a solo trip through Sandsend tunnel and took a photograph from the top of the wall at the south portal;





Thanks to Phill.d and Awwrisp for their company and thanks to a local underground expert for his advice about local conditions;


----------



## sqwasher (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice set of pics! Is it any worse since the earthquake?


----------



## ultrix (Aug 11, 2008)

sqwasher said:


> Nice set of pics! Is it any worse since the earthquake?



I don't know, since I never saw it before the earthquake. I had read on other urbex sites that the quake had caused some damage.


----------

